# Cat breeds?



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

My mom recently had a stroke. That thread is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/247186-prayers-thoughts-my-mom.html

She's making an incredible recovery, but is SO worried this will happen again. Of course, there is no way to tell. She doesn't really have many of the common risk factors for stroke. However, she's been under overwhelming, chronic stress for about the last five years related to some other health issues and concerns about other family members who will remain nameless. The effects of stress on health are well documented. The benefits of having a fuzzy critter in the house are also well documented. My parents used to have a dog who passed away about 10 years ago. Another dog is out of the question at this point, as much as they'd love one. My dad has always been anti-cat, but given that he thought he'd need to be making funeral arrangements for my mom less than a week ago, I think he's willing to try anything at this point. I think deep down he'd enjoy a cat too. My parents kept our cat for six weeks when we were in between selling our house and moving cross country, and they both enjoyed her. 

So. Said kitty would need to be very special. DH and I would assume responsibility for him or her in the future at any point if needed. I am aware of the number of cats out there needing homes. Because there is a certain kind of temperament I'm looking for, I am thinking perhaps a purebred cat from a breeder might be the way to go. 

He or she must:


Not be a counter surfer (yes, there are cat breeds that are said to not jump on the counters)
Like being cuddled, held and picked up
Not shed a lot and not require intensive grooming
Be well socialized and enjoy interacting with people
Be relatively low-energy

Do any of you have any experience with a particular breed of cat I should consider? On my list right now are ragdolls, ragamuffins and munchkins.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have always wanted a Maine **** or Norwegian Forest cat. I think the Maine ***** at least are said to be more dog-like.

Not sure about the grooming though.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe a siamese?? my last one was more like a dog than a cat... "_


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

One of my pet sitting clients has a maine **** AND two siamese! They have a Birman too. I love the coloring of siamese, and the birman is colored like a siamese but with long hair. He does have a naughty streak though  I would love a maine **** myself. The one I know has the longest, most luxurious tail I've ever seen. It hangs from the dining chair and touches the floor, and I would concur that he is definitely dog-like.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Try this website Fanciers Breeder Referral List: For Cat Seekers

From someone who has been in the fancy, check out the British Short Hair. Not a flashy looking cat but has everything you are wanting.

I never pass up a chance to share. Here is my Burmese Grand Boy "Vinny". Unfortunately Burmese as sneaky counter surfers.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Given your requirements, I would steer clear of the Maine ****. They are beautiful, and it's amazing to hear them "talk", but they are definitely not low-maintenance grooming-wise.

Also, as with any animal, going with a breeder isn't a guarantee of temperament or health. Do all the same checking you would with your dogs. Which, of course, you already know. 

My parents paid somewhere around $1k for a purebred Maine **** because my mom had always wanted one. He wound up having major neurological issues at only 2 years old. 

They now have a rescue kitty we'll be meeting for the first time at Christmas.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

CStrong73 said:


> Given your requirements, I would steer clear of the Maine ****. They are beautiful, and it's amazing to hear them "talk", but they are definitely not low-maintenance grooming-wise.
> 
> Also, as with any animal, going with a breeder isn't a guarantee of temperament or health. Do all the same checking you would with your dogs. Which, of course, you already know.
> 
> ...


That's too bad about your parents' maine ****. A maine **** may be in MY future, but I agree, it wouldn't be a good choice for my aging parents. And yes, unfortunately, not all breeders are created equally. I actually know a cat person through my golden retriever network - a friend of Kea's breeder is a breeder of ragdolls. She's new to the golden retriever/showing community, but I gather her to be up on the ethics of responsible breeding. I am willing to spend what I need to...just like with my golden. I just won't tell my parents how much I spent 

LJack, thanks for sharing the website. I will definitely check it out, and I have always liked the look of the British Short Hair. Vinnie is beautiful! I have never heard of the Burmese Grand. 

DH and I would love to someday have a bengal. I really like the spotted "wild"-like coat.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

It seems to me that cat temperaments can really vary. I do think that boys seem to be more friendly but I don't know how true that would be.

If I wanted to be sure of the temperament, I would go to a rescue agency.

I have one cat that is very affectionate, but only towards me. I got her as a kitten from a friend. The other, my little guy, I got from a rescue agency, and he is very affectionate to everyone (sometimes too much.) Neither have any pedigree. I've never really wanted a purebred cat and don't really want them so if I get a cat, it will be from a rescue group or from a friend's litter.

Cats cannot be trained the same way that dogs can so their personality will largely be determined by themselves.

However, I'm sure a lot of breeds will have more tendencies to certain behaviors.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would look at a Ragdoll, they were bred specifically to be cuddlers. Maine ***** and Norwegian Forest Cats are dog-like, but more active and have long hair so more grooming issues.

Temperament on cats (especially from kittens) is so hard to determine since degree of outgoingness is determined by the kitten's sire. However, no matter how unscientific it is, I am a true believer that medium or long haired orange males are the sweetest cats going.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I second the British Short Hairs. I had a friend with them years ago. Extremely friendly like a dog. Greeted everyone at the door and never hid under the bed. So it depends on which part of a dog personality you are looking for.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a former co-worker who was a judge at cat shows and bred Singapuras. They were pretty cool cats.
TICA Singapura Breed Introduction


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I dln't have any experience with purebred cats but we have four cats, all regular domestic short-hairs . The females, a calico and a torti-calico are very finnicky. The boys are sweet and cuddly, particularly the ginger tabby. I was told by my vet that ginger tabbies are known for their disposition. 
None of our cats jump on the counters. They do take up a lot of bed space though.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, I've never met an orange boy I didn't love!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Exotic shorthair? I believe they are Persian crosses...  

I know they have a lot of health issues, but Persian cats probably would be the type of purebred cat I'd bring home - because many of them have been bred to be lap cats and very people focused. 

Ages ago, I knew somebody with one - and that was the perfect cat. Except it didn't catch mice. 

Do NOT get a Siamese cat. I'll never forget sitting in a friend's home, drinking hot chocolate after we went riding together.... and watching her cat literally recoiling off the walls and climbing the curtains and.... basically constantly moving. 

We were polite for our friend's sake, but we went home and hugged our long-haired domestic mutt cat who was an angel by comparison. : 

I agree with Carolyn - the orange tabby cats are the sweetest. As we get cats for purpose (not primarily company), it was an added bonus that the little orange kitten who had been dropped off at my barn was not only a very strong mouser, but he also is very much a people and dog cat and hates being alone. 

Any cat can be trained to stay off counters and furniture... when you are around. It helps giving them alternative perches which are allowed.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

As I was reading your post, I was thinking of ragdolls. I have 2 of them presently and they would fit quite well with your criteria. They're great company but, like goldens, they all have their own personalities. One of mine will race me to the couch so he can be ready to snuggle up before I even get there. The other will come up on her own terms and sit a foot away from me though she's very young and they seem to get more cuddly as they mature. Both of them like to be nearby and seldom are not in the same room with me. Young ragdolls often shed very little but as they get older they do tend to shed more. The longer coats are more easily managed than those of some breeds but still do need combing at least once a week. If you go with a ragdoll, please be careful to find a reputable breeder and be sure to have both parents DNA tested for HCM. Good luck finding a kitten. It's hard to have just one!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> Vinnie is beautiful! I have never heard of the Burmese Grand..


He is a Burmese and he is a Grand Premier...Grand Champion for altered cats. In the fancy most just say Grand if they have either the grand Champion or Grand Premier. Though I am sure he thinks he should be a separate breed called the Burmese Grand:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am guessing you are in Colorado if so and you are close, you could check this out:
Cowboy Country Cat Fanciers & Colorado Cat Fanciers January 18 & 19, 2014 Larimer County Fairgrounds
Loveland, Colorado
SHOW HOURS: Show Hours: – Sat 9:00AM to 5:00PM, Sun 8:30AM to 4:00PM. All entries are expected to remain in the show hall until the advertised closing time.

There may be an gate fee. I've been out of the game for 5+ years but remember Rachel Anger, one of the judges was really good to watch.


----------



## pamnsla (Dec 3, 2013)

My vote goes for the Ragdoll. I have a 2 year old Ragdoll and she is the sweetest thing! Not much grooming required, they love to snuggle and they aren't very vocal! They have some dog tendencies like following you around everywhere you go, they like to fetch, etc. Just be sure to get one from a reputable breeder and one that has the true ragdoll tendencies that are standard to the breed. Here are a few pictures of my Ella.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had alot of cats. My most relaxed cat was a big male ragdoll. I also had a big orange cat that was a stray who was great too. Cats shed unless you get a sphinx or some other hairless cat. My cats get on the counter, I don't like it but they are cats, I have sprayed them with a spray bottle, and did a few other things but they are cats, they do what they want


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

The problem with cats is they aren't dogs and don't have temperaments so notable like dog breeds. I would not go for a pure breed. Rather I would go to the shelter and find a sweet cat. You can train the cat to not get on counters. I had a water bottle I would just squirt at them if they jumped up on them. My cats are now 17,15 and 15 years old. Great cats with greet behavior. It's all about developing a relationship. After all cats are the only animal who domesticated themselves. They are a different animal all together. I can't imagine life without at least one. So so many need homes. I would always take to the shelter for one. Save one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the best would be to get an adult cat already known to the shelter for its temperament. They usually know them well enough. Rescues are so happy to have a home and they understand how lucky they are 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

robinrd said:


> I have had alot of cats. My most relaxed cat was a big male ragdoll. I also had a big orange cat that was a stray who was great too. Cats shed unless you get a sphinx or some other hairless cat. My cats get on the counter, I don't like it but they are cats, I have sprayed them with a spray bottle, and did a few other things but they are cats, they do what they want


I agree. My orange cats have always been so good ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

People choose purebred cats for the same reasons people choose purebred dogs. There are most certainly great dogs and cats available through shelters and rescues. 
If you are looking for more predictability in traits you can get that through purebred animals. Yes cats have different individual personalities, but they should fall with in the norm for the breed. Just as a shy, cowering golden is not correct temperment, neither would a timid, quite cat be correct for an Abyssinian, or an in your face, pesty new person greeter in a Russian Blue. 

Though I will agree that specialization in personality traits in cat breeds are not as diverse as in the dog breeds, there are marked differences and reputable breeders are cultivating and protecting the things that make each breed unique.

We ended up with Burmese because my husband is cat sensitive and Burmese for what ever reason do not trigger his sensitivity. Originally we were considering Sphinx and Devonshire Rex's because of this sensitivity. 

Getting involved in showing really highlighted the differences between the breeds.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

LJack said:


> People choose purebred cats for the same reasons people choose purebred dogs. There are most certainly great dogs and cats available through shelters and rescues.
> If you are looking for more predictability in traits you can get that through purebred animals. Yes cats have different individual personalities, but they should fall with in the norm for the breed. Just as a shy, cowering golden is not correct temperment, neither would a timid, quite cat be correct for an Abyssinian, or an in your face, pesty new person greeter in a Russian Blue.
> 
> Though I will agree that specialization in personality traits in cat breeds are not as diverse as in the dog breeds, there are marked differences and reputable breeders are cultivating and protecting the things that make each breed unique.
> ...


I agree with this, and this is exactly why we are considering a specific breed for my parents due to the big job this kitty will have in sitting on my mom's lap, purring, and reducing her stress. I have a tortoise shell domestic shorthair of my own and we say she has a "torti-tude". She doesn't like to be petted much at all, but will sit in my lap. She's not very friendly to anyone except me and my husband. 

I am leaning toward a ragdoll. I found a breeder in Utah through my golden contacts, and she has one male left from her current litter. He's 5 weeks old and we could get him at 10-12 weeks. Then, I'd have to fly him from CO to PA. I have asked her about the DNA testing for the heart condition. 

LJack, hehehe. Burmese Grand. Obviously I don't know much about cats and titles!  I remember hearing about that cat show last year in Colorado, it's actually very close to where I live. I will have to check it out in January.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LJack said:


> People choose purebred cats for the same reasons people choose purebred dogs.


I think that argument is going to not be the best for most people who love cats, but probably have never seen a purebred cat in their life. <- That would absolutely be a bizarre thing with dogs, since dogs are meant to go out in public with their owners and meet people and so forth.... But with cats, you have to know somebody who would be willing to pay money for a cat, when generally speaking there are a lot of beautiful and loving kitties who can be adopted for free at the area shelters and rescues. Cats are a dime a dozen and you can't always convince somebody that a purebred is more special. 

Especially since cats are just house company and if you are lucky, deadly effective mousers. They don't really do much else with their people to the extent that dogs do. There are not the same demands or needs as you do with dogs - demands or needs which require specific breeding and separate breeds as we have now.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

It may be too crazy for your parents, but my 60ish year old parents just got a Bengal kitten that is keeping them young. The little girl, Aria, fetches! She is awesome. If I were getting a purebred kitten, I'd choose a Bengal no doubt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

We have had many cats over the years and our British shorthair is the calmest and best behaved. She sleeps on Wife's head and purrs all night long. I call her the cat hat. Will not jump on table or counter.

Max



Koji Kat


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> We have had many cats over the years and our British shorthair is the calmest and best behaved. She sleeps on Wife's head and purrs all night long. I call her the cat hat. Will not jump on table or counter.


She's adorable, I am just loving all of the pictures in this thread.



ashleylp said:


> It may be too crazy for your parents, but my 60ish year old parents just got a Bengal kitten that is keeping them young. The little girl, Aria, fetches! She is awesome. If I were getting a purebred kitten, I'd choose a Bengal no doubt
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love Bengals too and would love to have one myself someday. I have heard that they like water. In my dreams...I'd love a savanna cat that I could walk on a leash. 

I never knew much about purebred cats, and still don't really, but I have come to appreciate the predictability in traits associated with particular breeds after caring for a few pet sitting clients' cats. I am really hoping this kitty will help my mom in her recovery from her stroke. She's thinking of names, and it's great to see her so excited. 

Megora, that's so funny about the Siamese climbing the curtains, and yes, definitely not what I'm seeking for my mom. The two Siamese cats I know are 20 years old, so there is no curtain climbing in that house! Every time I care for them, I think of the song "We are Siamese if you please" from Lady and the Tramp. They do have the most beautiful blue eyes. That's one thing that attracts me to Birmans and Ragdolls.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot really help with the breed part, but its been my experience that girl cats are more clingy. I have a blk/wht DSH male (Milo) who will be 13 in April and I have a torti DLH female (Casey) who just turned 10 in October. Before we had Bear, Casey would sit in your lap before you even got settled into the chair. But as she grew older, she prefers to cuddle with us when we're sleeping or don't know what is going on. She still follows me EVERYWHERE I go. She does shed, and while grooming her is less than Bear but more than Milo, she will occasional develop a mat that I can quickly cut out. 

I understand about not telling their temperament as kittens, unlike how we can tell a puppy's temperament pretty early on. I find you CAN train a cat to do various things. My two will walk on a leash for outside visiting times. Milo loves these little sponge balls and will gladly fetch them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Love British shorthairs... I had Siamese and they were wonderful, very affectionate...


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

We had a Blue Persian that would fetch ponytail holders that we shot accross the room.


Max


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, I am cool with people thinking I am crazy for paying money for a cat. I just want to point out I am sure there are folks out there who think a dog is a dog. We of course love our Goldens and know exactly why. That is because we have learned, have knowledge and experience. I will admit it does bother me when people are so dismissive of other peoples passions when they are on the outside looking in. Cat people have just as much right to their joys and differences as we do. Purebred is not for everyone no matter the species, but I for one am glad it exists. I am very thankful for the opportunity to shared my life Arabians, Paints, Grade horses, Goldens, Min Pins, Shelter cats and Burmese. What those purebreds have given me was not better than the non-registered animals, it was just predictable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laura - not calling you crazy. Just saying that it's not the same as with dogs, and you do not want to open that door.

Because cats (purebred or not) do not serve too much a purpose beyond being lap buddies and mousers. And any cat will do in most cases. 

Purebred dogs serve a variety of purposes depending on their breeds. That is what makes buying purebred dogs who have been bred to standard so ideal - if you want to do all those things with your dog.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother and I hope that she becomes better that has to be extremely scary. I understand the effects of stress as I am 22 and been under chronic stress and have had a multitude of severe health issues it's not fun. Anyway a really nice cat that is very dog like is the japanese bobtail! They are the same cat breed as hello kitty, they are a smaller cat but hardy. I happen to have two and they are amazing, they also play fetch and can be harness walked similar to a dog. Very playful and vocal : D take a look at the cats 101 ^_^ this is my cat, Sorashi: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7228749278/in/photolist-c1Mejf





but if you are looking for a cat that is very lap like perhaps a Norwegian forest cat? they tend to be very chill and bombproof cats.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Not trying to be snarky...we have a whole group of 21 dogs called Toy. In the UKC the group is called companion and is 36 breeds. They only exist to be companions. 

You may not find value in cat breeds, that does not mean others don't. Just as I said, there are some people who don't get dog breeds either. Cats just like dogs are bred to a purpose. Also, think about some of our purposes, how many Dals are trotting behind carriages and how many Bull Dogs are baiting bulls? Do breeds become less important when the dog really no longer serves it's purpose?

Do you know they have Cat agility? No, not the same as dogs but still a fun way to get out and play with your cat. 

Oh and cat shows have unaltered, altered and house hold pet (rescue kitties) competition. Not something you tend to see in the dog breed ring where only unaltered purebred dogs compete. Yes, there are other dog sports but not all breeds can or do compete.

Did you know there are reputable snake breeders, chicken breeders (supper passionate and they have a forum), rat breeders, bunny breeders, cavy(Guinea Pig)breeders. Most of these animals have shows. Who am I to say they are not valuable simply because a chicken is a chicken or a snake is a snake to me.

The majority of Goldens live in pet homes that do not show. Why not encourage them to just go get any dog? Because they apriciate the attributes that make our Goldens or Pugs or Whippets or Shelties unique. Those same differences between breeds happen in cats. 

I am sure this won't change the opinion of any one who sees a Cat as just a Cat. The fact that there have been folks proudly posting their experiences and knowledge of cat breeds and rescues is good enough for me.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have enjoyed researching the history of all of the cat breeds mentioned in this thread. The upcoming cat show in my area in January will be very educational for me. I will try to update this thread with pictures of the cats mentioned here.

ETA : Cat agility would be so much fun! My mom and I were talking today about her doing therapy work with the cat. She enjoys helping people, and would find great fulfillment in visiting nursing homes or hospitals with a friendly, furry, people-loving cat.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts yet so this may have been suggested, but I think your best bet is the local humane society or a good cat rescue. I say that because the SPCA I volunteer at has wonderful staff and volunteers who evaluate each cat and really know what they are like. You could bring your list to them and they could take you to all of the cats that fit the bill, and tell you what did and didn't line up with your needs. I've been very impressed with the knowledge I've seen--of cats in general and of the cats in their care. I also think your best bet is to choose an adult or young adult cat so you can decided based on the individual animal's already developed traits and personality. Good luck. I'm so happy your mom is home and might get a kitty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LJack said:


> Not trying to be snarky...we have a whole group of 21 dogs called Toy. In the UKC the group is called companion and is 36 breeds. They only exist to be companions.


And Laura, but you understand as a dog person that each breed out there recognized by the AKC and the UKC and so on have been bred for a purpose - and these dog breeds depending on how they are sorted out have different purposes that these individual dog breeds were bred for. 

Toy breeds were bred to be companions and lap dogs and were treasured as such. 

But, in the real world - they are also bred to be carried out in public by their owners. And they can be dynamos in obedience and agility because they are smart and fearless. 

Without being led by the nose with food - which I've seen with cat agility on TV. LOL. 

(Yes, I am a cat person. I've watched cat conformation shows and cat agility when those thingies are on TV, and I've also sat and watched pretty much every episode of Cats 101) <- I find the different cat breeds to be interesting and there may be some that I really like the looks of. But make no mistake, it's not as developed to the same extent and purebred dog breeds are. Especially watching on cats 101 and getting the oddest impressions as far as how some of the cat breeds were started! Or what it takes to have a cat breed recognized.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Megora said:


> And Laura, but you understand as a dog person


As I understand we are on a dog site and there are most certainly dog people and cat people and people who can enjoy both, I am done trying to change anyone's mind. We are all free to think what we want. 

To the OP who did express a need for opinions on cat breeds you have several that are well worth a look. Just as I would suggest to anyone buying a dog, get out to the shows, research the breeds to find structural, behavioral and purpose behind a breed what matches your needs. Network with the local and national breed clubs. The website I gave is a one of my favorite for a quick look but not all breeders pay to participate there. There are many good breeders who are easily found through shows and breed clubs. 
Good luck I hope you find the perfect addition to help your family.


----------

